

Show HN: Caption Generator, A 7 day project - GrahamL
http://captiongenerator.com/

======
tgrass
Functionality seems good on the key component, but when I went to submit my
fifteen minutes worth of work, I didn't supply a title and it kicked me back
and CLEARED all my captions. You just lost me.

The captioning mechanics are good (awesome even), work on the form entry and
general UI.

~~~
GrahamL
Wow, thanks for drawing that to my attention. I was calling "formatTime" on
the text parameter on accident, so when it was trying to run the function on
just text, it was returning NaN.

I've fixed the problem now, very sorry you lost your work :(

~~~
tgrass
I'm sorry for complaining. Bad form. Nice work on it. I like it.

------
iamdave
Awesome promo video :D

